# Sailboats with 2 cabins...a question.



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi all!

I was wondering if you all can help me.

I was wondering what types of sailboats (make/model) have both v-berths and aft cabins (sort of like this one YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale)

Thanks in advance!
Bill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The boats that have two cabins are usually a bit larger than the ones with only one. It would help if you said what you are looking to do with the boat—sailing area, type of sailing, number of people, etc—as well as what your budget is... otherwise, some of the suggestions are going to be less than useful.


----------



## Guesser (Mar 24, 2007)

Dude, that's a big question. You're really gonna have to narrow it down a tad. But you can assume that all center cockpit boats will have an aft cabin.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A lot of aft cockpit boats, bigger ones anyways, can have an aft cabin as well. Some larger boats even have two aft cabins.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

yep, this one:

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale=

heh-heh-heh


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Ian -- Re: the Hardin -- I know a fellow with one. Gorgeous boat above and below. Speedwise, I think driftwood is faster. But with accommodations like that, who cares?

Otherwise, I think a general size range would be helpful. Even my Pearson 33 has a v-berth and an aft "cabin" (and ditto for my P-27 before this one) if you aren't too picky about how large a cabin has to be.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Any center cockpit boat will give you two or more sleeping cabins. Only quite large aft cockpit boats will give you similar cabin arrangements. If you are interested in center cockpit boats...give us your cruising plans...price range and acceptable boat age/size range and perhaps we can make a few specific suggestions.


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Any center cockpit boat will give you two or more sleeping cabins. Only quite large aft cockpit boats will give you similar cabin arrangements. If you are interested in center cockpit boats...give us your cruising plans...price range and acceptable boat age/size range and perhaps we can make a few specific suggestions.


Hey, thanks to all you guys!

I'm really looking for something around 36 to 45 feet (no bigger or smaller), coastal cruising, possible live-aboard (someday) price range from 0 - $60,000

My wife and I were looking and liked the idea of a two cabin boat for friends and family to stay on with us for some trips... you know...

I really would appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bill-

One of the best statements I've ever heard about boats is that the primary use is primary. Unless you really need to have two cabins, it may make more sense to have one. The aft cabin on many boats isn't all that usable, and unless you intend on having family or friends on-board almost constantly, rather than just occassionally... it might not make sense to spend the extra money a good two cabin boat will cost. Just food for thought.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Look at Irwins, S2's, Pearson 422, Beneteau 40/42/44CC, Morgans, O'day37. There may be a few others...but that will give you a start. See some pix on Yachtworld.com


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, Camaraderie...

I just searched "center cockpit" on yachtworld and came back with a bunch...heck, even the ones that are 32 foot look accommodating... I will check out the names you gave me and post later.

Thanks!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Take a look at Catalina 34's. Nice boat, great owner support group, still in production and they hold their value well. Our previous was an '89. We sold it for a bit more than we paid for it after having all sorts of fun with it for three years.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Our Bene 361 has an aft. Problems with aft cockpit boats in this size range with an aft cabin, is that the aft cabin is tucked under the cockpit. We love our boat, but you have to be willing to crawl in and out of bed.

Center cockpit boats generally have more room in the aft, but there are other compromises that come from a center cockpit boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*sailormitch:*


> Re: the Hardin -- I know a fellow with one. Gorgeous boat above and below. Speedwise, I think driftwood is faster.


That's not completely true, I remember a couple times I beat driftwood, and soundly I may add.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> *sailormitch:*
> 
> That's not completely true, I remember a couple times I beat driftwood, and soundly I may add.


Yes, but you had the engine on...that does not count


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

AW Alex, you really didn't have to add that, engine on is a given, but the driftwood did put up a pretty good fight. Everything counts as long as you win. Or, at least finish in the top 3.

But then again, when it's howling 50Kts + and you get caught in the muck, nothing better than a big heavy ketch for comfort, don't even spill the julips.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> AW Alex, you really didn't have to add that, engine on is a given, but the driftwood did put up a pretty good fight. Everything counts as long as you win. Or, at least finish in the top 3.


But Ian....please...you raced alone and came in 3rd!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What's wrong with 3rd if you're racing by yourself, better than 4th.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

That's why Golf is cool you play with yourself.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> *sailormitch:*
> 
> That's not completely true, I remember a couple times I beat driftwood, and soundly I may add.


I bet the driftwood usually has the better navigator aboard.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Out of all the CC available in 32 to 38 I would say the best looking is the O'Day 37, it just seems better proportioned than the others, not so top heavy. Big negative, it has no access from inside.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Simon...I agree about the lines of the O'day37. The difference is that there is no walkthrough from front to rear cabin...you have to go up in the cockpit. A walkthrough on that size boat requires headroom that raises the profile of the boat. Not fun when it is raining...but a full cockpit enclosure can help.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Cam,
It is one of the boats I am considering for myself, but I also like the rear cockpit for easier single handling, O”Day 37 and Islander 36 ( at this stage, subject to change)


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Simon, have you looked at the Morgan? Not sure if this link will work:

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale

but if you go to yachtworld.com and do a search for Morgans you'll find that many 36' and up have what you are looking for.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Simon...I once owned the O'day32CC which is basically the same boat in terms of layout but a smaller aft cabin. We had small kids at the time and did the cockpit enclosure for all weather access...but having an aft cabin was a blessing!! (G) It was a fine boat for the Chesapeake and we did 2 week long family vacations on her. All in all she was an excellent boat for those purposes. She was bough by a guy who used her for live-aboard at a dock and wanted the space. In the 37 foot range, I don't think anything other than an IrwinCC has comparable space down below. 
For sailing and build qualities though...I'd have to give the nod to the Islander as they are excellent boats. All depends on what your priorities are at the moment.


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

Man, you guys are given me a ton of ideas...and I am spending more time on Yachtworld.com than with the Mrs. (she knows Im on a mission though ) 

I know we said that we were looking for a larger boat but so far I am very impressed with the S2 30ft 9.2c.

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale

Simon, thanks for the info on the Oday...I agree with the Big negative, of having no access from inside...though it is a very nice boat...

Still looking --- keep the models coming!
Bill


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Cam
No real priorities, I will be single again soon  and when it’s all sorted I’m coming to the States having no ties. I can spend as much time as I need to find the right boat, in the @$45K range spend @$10K setting it up and head home by the milk run .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bill-

On that S2...what is a "telephone pressure shower"??


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Bill,

Unless you really need a CC don't tie yourself down each design has its pros and cons but at the end of the day you will know as soon as you stand on the boat meant for you. I always wanted a Catalina c38 until my eyes were opened by some very knowledgeable people here.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

SD



sailingdog said:


> Bill-
> 
> On that S2...what is a "telephone pressure shower"??


I know that question was rhetorical "HAND HELD TELESCOPIC PRESSURE SHOWER HEAD"


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

SimonV said:


> Bill,
> 
> don't tie yourself down each design has its pros and cons but at the end of the day you will know as soon as you stand on the boat meant for you.


I agree, Simon...thanks for the advice. I know that feeling of getting on the boat and knowing its right...there was a 32ft challenger that I went to look at... I got that feeling... it was a great deal but I was slow to the draw and someone snagged her before I did... not meant to be I guess...

BTW.. I love your quote...my brother always used to say it a little different, "For every hot girl there is a guy who is tired of ****ing her."  lol


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Bill-
> 
> On that S2...what is a "telephone pressure shower"??


Its a modern day convenience, Saildog...that way when you are sitting on the bowl you never miss an important call... lol

I just went back to the add and saw that, lol, shows how much I pay attention to detail...

Bill


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> What's wrong with 3rd if you're racing by yourself, better than 4th.


3rd's fine with el hottie on deck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> I know we said that we were looking for a larger boat but so far I am very impressed with the S2 30ft 9.2c.


I think you're wise to look at a smaller boat. The maintenance cost of a 30 foot boat is much, much less than that of a 40 footer, and if you have 60K to spend, you are likely to find something nice around 30 feet - versus a make-work project at 40 feet.

Be careful about this - there is a guy whose boat is next to mine in the yard right now who thought he was getting a great deal on a 36 foot boat, it's getting close to launch and he can't afford to finish her off to get her in the water. Very disappointing situation to be in.

There are some 30 footers that have aft cabins. The C&C 30 Mk II (not the original 30 - there is a big difference between the two) has an aft head/aft cabin arrangement. I am just over six feet and there was room for me to stand up and get dressed in the aft cabin, and room to stand up and shower in the head. (The Odyssey 30 and Aloha 30 also have the same layout - not sure about headroom.)
YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

SailorMitch said:


> Ian -- Re: the Hardin -- I know a fellow with one. Gorgeous boat above and below. Speedwise, I think driftwood is faster. But with accommodations like that, who cares?
> 
> Otherwise, I think a general size range would be helpful. Even my Pearson 33 has a v-berth and an aft "cabin" (and ditto for my P-27 before this one) if you aren't too picky about how large a cabin has to be.


Hi SailorMitch,

Do you have the Pearson 33-2?

Bill


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

Sailormann said:


> I think you're wise to look at a smaller boat. The maintenance cost of a 30 foot boat is much, much less than that of a 40 footer, and if you have 60K to spend, you are likely to find something nice around 30 feet - versus a make-work project at 40 feet.[/url]


Hey Sailormann,

You know...I am starting to come to that conclusion about getting a smaller boat... I appreciate your advice!

Im gonna check out the other ones you suggested....

Bill


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Take a look at the S2 11.0CC. Nice boat w/aft cabin and inside walk around @ 34ft.


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

T34C said:


> Take a look at the S2 11.0CC. Nice boat w/aft cabin and inside walk around @ 34ft.


Very nice!

We are really starting to lean towards the S2's -- I really like the 9.2c (amazing how we went from wanting a big boat to finding something 10feet shorter and loving the idea of it.) seems perfect.

Even the 11.0, same as the 9.2 but with slightly different galley layout and longer settee.

I think our minds our getting close to made up. 

Seriously thanks to all who through in their 2 cents and then some!

Bill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck bill...


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

How well are the S2's (particularly the 11.0cc) built? How does the build quality compare with, say a catalina? What's their underbody like, what kind of rudder? Would one of these be suitable for moderate offshore use, like the Caribbean maybe Bermuda? Thanks.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Micks...I would say they are on a par with Catalinas of their era in terms of build quality. Suitable for Bahamas & thorny path. Maybe Bermuda with the right outfitting and crew.


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Micks...I would say they are on a par with Catalinas of their era in terms of build quality. Suitable for Bahamas & thorny path. Maybe Bermuda with the right outfitting and crew.


Camaraderie,

What do you think about sailing an S2 from FL to St.john? (never made a trip like that, but that would be the one I'd want to!)

Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Bill...the 9.2 you aspire to is a bit small if you are looking to do that in blue water rather than the thorny path. It is well enough constructed but tender and I don't like a spade rudder in open water either but that is a personal preference. Even the thorny path can get dicey and the tankage for fuel and water is not great for the windward motoring you'll need to do on that route. You would need to be especially SURE of the condition of the engine on that route as there is little in the way of help between the Bahamas and Puerto Rico. 
The 9.2 would be fine in the Bahamas...but I would prefer the 11 if I were going to head to the Caribe. Not saying you can't do it in a 9.2 but you would be a braver man than I!! (G)


----------

